# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Luke Morgan (Gary Lucy)

## Perdita

Read that Gary Lucy is returning to his role of Luke Morgan in Hollyoaks after 15 years! He'll be back for 18 months  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

The Morgan's were one of my favourite families! Not many of the old crowd left though, bar Tony and Jack maybe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lizann

is he an ex of cindy and mandy too?

----------


## Katy

He definitely went out with Mandy. I think he was a friend of Darren's. They would be round the same age 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Perdita

I have never watched an episode of HO but the male rape was used in a training video on the male rape  and that was excellent. It was excellently portrayed

----------


## Perdita

Luke Morgan* according to Wiki*:


Eighteen-year-old Luke moves into Hollyoaks and becomes friends with Darren Osborne and boyfriend to Mandy Richardson. He plays football, is bullied by Mark Gibbs and his friends for a while due to a tackle by Luke which ends Mark's chances of a professional footballing career. In the late-night spin-off Hollyoaks: Breaking Boundaries Luke finally stands up to him after months of bullying. Mark was incensed and he and his friends beat Luke up badly. When Luke tries to fight back Mark loses control and rapes Luke in an effort to torment and destroy him. His relationship with Mandy ended soon after because he can't tell anyone about his ordeal, and she thinks his reluctance to be intimate with her means he is cheating on her. Luke's best mate Darren then makes a move on Mandy and she quickly reciprocates knowing it will upset Luke. Luke realises he is still in love with her but is too ashamed to tell her the truth. When he tries to tell her what has happened she rebuffs him and is deliberately mean in an attempt to punish him for their break up, refusing to listen as he tries to tell her what really has happened and that he needs help.

Luke enters a deep depression and attempts suicide two months after he is raped. His brother Adam encourages him to talk about his problems and Luke finally tells him and his parents about the rape. His mother, brother and soon Mandy are supportive, but his father doubts his story which causes ructions in the Morgan house. Darren is spiteful to Luke and claims Luke is gay and fabricating the rape. Angry at Darren, Mandy finishes her relationship with him. Mandy feels especially guilty about her treatment of Luke and offers Luke her support.

Luke's Mum finds it hard to deal with what has happened to him and she resorts to medication to help cope. Luke realises he has to tell the police that Mark has raped him because Mark continues to intimidate him after realising that Luke has told people. After a scary encounter with Mark, Luke finally tells the police and they charge Mark and his two friends with rape and assault.

Luke's Dad tries to persuade Luke not to go to trial as he thinks Luke would lose and that the family name would be dragged through the mud. Mark harassed Luke to drop the case and makes out that no one will believe him, but eventually the case goes to court and Luke wins. Mark is sentenced to 8 years in prison and his two accomplices were each sentenced to 3 years. Luke refuses to speak to his father for a while and even sold his rape story to a newspaper to humiliate his Dad but they eventually reconciled. However Luke still feels let down by his divorcing parents' inability to communicate across the family about the rape and he moves out into a flat he rents with the newspaper payment of Â£20,000. A few months later Luke hopes to get back together with Mandy. She however does not want to as she can see he is still damaged. Instead she dallies with him and starts dating his new friend Ben behind his back. When Luke discovers this he is furious at the couple's deceit and disowns them. A short time later they become friends again and Mandy and Ben eventually separate. Quick to move on and be 'normal' again Luke starts a relationship with new girl Laura. Unfortunately for Luke, Laura is unhinged. She is unreliable and Luke feels she is using him. Both Luke and Laura are happy to see their relationship fail. Unbeknownst to him, Laura is slowly fixating on Mandy and in time to come is seen stalking Mandy in a Single White Female scenario.

A year later, at a party Luke is teased by professional footballer Scott Anderson about the rape. Scott and his friends chase Luke and when they catch him pretend to rape him. Luke is severely traumatized by this unprovoked attack and although he escaped relatively unharmed he later breaks down in front of Adam and confesses that he will never be able to get over what Mark had done to him. He tells Adam he believes he has to leave Chester in order to rebuild his life.

He is ready to leave for a new life in Canada as a school football coach, but his plans are interrupted when at the last minute his younger sister Beth confesses she had been raped by Scott on the night of the party. Luke is utterly devastated at this revelation and feels Beth was raped by Scott to get at him. He makes a decision to stay in Hollyoaks so he could be there for Beth but she insists she could cope and tells him to leave so he can get over his own rape and move on with his life. Luke realises she was right and that he wouldn't be able to cope with the trauma of another rape ordeal so close to his. Luke then left and Beth waits until he was in Canada before she tells her family about Scott.

Scott is charged with raping Beth but he was sensationally acquitted at trial. Beth is tormented by the acquittal and sometime later in a moment of madness hits Scott with her car. She is charged with the offense and at her trial Scott, whilst giving evidence drops his guard and admits that he did rape her. However Beth is still sentenced to jail for a short time which damages her further.

Luke returns briefly, for his parents' second wedding. He and Mandy have a quick and passionate fling when they realise they still have feelings for one another. However, Mandy is going out with Luke's brother Adam and Luke wants to return to Canada so they agree to part and he goes back alone.

----------

tammyy2j (23-05-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> The Morgan's were one of my favourite families! Not many of the old crowd left though, bar Tony and Jack maybe 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked that family too maybe some more of them will return

----------


## Perdita

Gary Lucy is confirming his comeback to Hollyoaks with a tease about crossing paths with another returning cast member.

The 35-year-old soap favourite will make his comeback to the Channel 4 soap as heartthrob Luke Morgan after 15 years away, just as Sarah Jayne Dunn turns up again as Mandy Richardson.

The two were involved in a hot-and-heavy romance back in the day, but will they pick up where they left off when they both arrive back in the village?

"I love being back, there are a lot of cast and crew that are still here that I remember and I've got a lot of fun memories from my time at Hollyoaks - It feels like being home," Lucy has said.

"I've filmed my first few scenes and I'm really excited about the storylines. It's been fun being back on set with Ashley Taylor Dawson and bringing Luke and Darren back together. It's also great to hear that Sarah Jayne is coming back, I'm sure Luke and Mandy's paths will cross."

Exciting, right? Both characters will return to screens beginning in July, so we might not have to wait long to see their long-awaited reunion.


Gary Lucy returns to Hollyoaks
Â©  CHANNEL 4

As if a potential rekindling of one of Hollyoaks' most popular romances isn't intriguing enough, Gary Lucy has also hinted that Luke is battling inner-turmoil when he reappears.

"There are a lot of things he's struggling with," the actor hinted. "All is not as it seems. He's holding it together but as time goes on, he will start to struggle."

Digital Spy

----------


## tammyy2j

Luke gets a job as the new PE teacher in the school

----------


## Sheeratty

Pleased they are bringing Mark back. Hope they do this sensitively. Also seems like Luke, Mandy, Darren, Nancy, Tony and Diane buy a restaurant together.

----------

tammyy2j (11-10-2017)

----------


## lizann

does he go down for bigamy as he going on temporary leave

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Gary Lucy, who plays Luke Morgan, is set to take a nine-month break from the Channel 4 show.

Luke famously returned to the soap in 2017 after a 15-year absence, though it's been known for a while that he was committed to The Full Monty Tour for later this year.

However, whether that would mean a break or a full exit from the show has been up in the air.

According to The Sun, Gary will temporarily leave Hollyoaks after his dramatic storyline with cheating on-screen girlfriend Mandy Richardson wraps up over the summer.

Gary previously spoke to Digital Spy when he rejoined the soap about the potential implications of The Full Monty, revealing at the time that he was booked for September of this year, and was not sure whether Hollyoaks producers would want him beyond his initial contract.

"At the moment, the stories that are coming up won't be finished by then, put it that way," he said in September. "I'd also hope that people wouldn't want them to be finished by then, because it'd be a shame if they were!

"We don't know how it will work yet, but fortunately I always have good relationships with people that I'm working with. I'd hope if they were going to make it work for anybody, they'd make it work for me!"


Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

prison for luke over his attack on scott

----------


## lizann

his new love when released is cindy

----------


## tammyy2j

Has he a tumour? I hope he does not die

----------


## lizann

his mama sue returning recast

----------


## lizann

For his upcoming wedding with Cindy, he jets off to Mallorca with friends.

In a terrifying turn, he is robbed off of the wedding rings when threatened by armed robbers.

In later scenes, Cindy gets a call from the hospital saying there is nothing more they can do to help Luke.

----------

